# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  أم الجمال.. نبطية سمراء

## معاذ ملحم

أم الجمال.. نبطية سمراء 



سلالم حجرية، وقناطر معمارية، وجدران سوداء.. وأيضا.. قلوب بيضاء، ونقوش كنائس، وبرك ماء.
هناك قبور رومانية، وقصور عتيقة، ودروب تتهيأ للبوح بما لديها، حيث أول كلامها بأن جذور كل الأمكنة التي تفضي إليها، هي الحضارة النبطية، والباقيات هي قصص وحكايات من مروا على تلك الدروب، ماضيا، وحاضرا.. والباقيات نبض حراك ما زال يتفاعل هناك، بالأهل الطيبين الذين يشكلون فسيفساء الحياة في قرية أم الجمال.
ها أنذا هناك، فهبي يا رياح الذاكرة، وانثري عباءة التاريخ بكل أزمنته، ليكون البوح، شهادة حق تهمس بها رمال الصحراء، فيعاد نقشها مسلة تشير سطورها إلى أن اسم أم الجمال، يؤكد أهمية القرية كمحطة استراتيجية وتجارية على حد البادية، حيث تعانق معها الاسم لكثرة قوافل الجمال التي تستريح بها، أو تمر منها، وهناك قول آخر يقرن اسمها بالجمال، والروعة، المتمثلة في نقوش أبنيتها، وتفاصيل معمارها.
ويؤكد هذا الباحث محمود سالم رحال الذي يشير في كتابه ''المشترك السامي في أسماء ومعاني المدن والقرى الأردنية'' بأن أم الجمال بالمشترك السامي تأتي بمعنى مكان قوافل الجمال، وبالآرامية أيضا جمال، وكلها تشير إلى تعلق المكان بقوافل الجمال.

العصر الذهبي

أما المطران سليم الصائغ في كتابه ''الآثار المسيحية في الأردن''، فيعود إلى جذور التسمية من أكثر من جانب، ويعود إلى عصر الأنباط، حيث يقول: ''كانت قوافل الأنباط تجوب الصحراء محملة بالسلع التجارية من بلادهم، ومن الجزيرة العربية، وربما من الهند أيضا، وكانت تصل إلى مصر، وسوريا وبلاد فارس، فكان لا بد من إقامة المحطات على الطرق، وبخاصة في الصحراء الشاسعة. في هذا العصر الذهبي، أنشأ الأنباط (أم الجمال)، ولعل اسمها الأساسي ثانتيا التي يذكر عدد من الجغرافيين القدامى أنها في هذه المنطقة الصحراوية ويجهل مكانها لتكون محطة استراحة للقوافل التجارية بين البتراء عاصمة المملكة وبلاد الشام. وكانت في بادئ الأمر مركزا صغيرا ازداد أهمية بازدهار التجارة على خط البتراء/ الشام''.

طريق بغداد

ها أنذا أبدأ البوح، وأنا على موعد في القرية هناك مع الدكتور ممدوح هايل السرور، ليكون صديقا، ورفيقا، في سبيل تقديم أم الجمال بما يليق بها، من كافة جوانبها التي لا يمكن الإحاطة بها لكثرة تفاصيلها، وتشعباتها، لكنها محاولة لكتابة ما تيسر من ذاكرة، وتاريخ، وواقع المكان، وأهله.
وكنت جئت أم الجمال وأمامي مدخلين من طريق بغداد الدولي لأعبر منهما القرية، واحد هو المدخل القديم عبر طريق مخفر أم الجمال، والثاني يبعد عن الأول 10كم باتجاه الغرب، حيث استقبلتي القرية بكل تاريخها، وآثرت في البدء أن أكحل عيني برؤية الآثار القديمة لأم الجمال التي رافقني نحو كل معالمها واحد من أبنائها، هو رائد عرمان السرور، وبعد ذلك تتبعت مسار القرية الحديثة التي بنيت حول تلك الآثار، وكانت جلستي بعد ذلك بكل ود مع الدكتور ممدوح هايل السرور الذي أعطى تحديدا لأم الجمال بأن هذه القرية التي تتلون بالحجارة السوداء والآثار، يحيط بها حزاما أخضرا من المزارع التي تعتمد على المياه الجوفية، فتضفي لونا مباركا يكسر التداخل بين سمرة القرية، وجفاف الصحراء، ثم كان تحديد موقع أم الجمال بالنسبة للمناطق والمعالم المجاورة لها، بأنه يحدها من الجنوب طريق بغداد، ومن الشمال بلدة الكوم الأحمر، ومن جهة شمال الغرب قرية الباعج، ومن جنوب الغرب كل من الزعتري ومنشية السلطة، بينما يحدها من الشرق عمره وعميرة، وروضة الأميرة بسمة.

المراحل التاريخية

ولكن قبل تفصيل الحراك الاجتماعي، والاستقرار في القرية، لا بد من تصفح الكتب التي وثقت للمكان، وأعطت تحديدا للعمق التاريخي لأم الجمال، على مدار الأزمنة الماضية، وهنا يكون المعين في هذا المضمار كل من الشيخ حمزة العربي فيما كتبه في كتاب ''جولة بين الآثار''، والدكتور عبد القادر محمود الحصان في كتابه ''محافظة المفرق ومحيطها عبر رحلة العصور''، ومنى أحمد الطائي وكتابها ''المعالم الأثرية في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية''، والمطران سليم الصائغ، وكتابه ''الآثار المسيحية في الأردن''، ولانكستر هاردنج الذي عرب له المرحوم المؤرخ سليمان الموسى كتابه ''آثار الأردن''.
كل تلك المراجع تعطي الكثير من أسار أم الجمال، وهنا سنبوح بما تيسر منها، ولمن أراد الاستزادة فتلك الكتب بين يديه.
تشير تلك الكتب والمراجع إلى أن المراحل التاريخية التي مرت بها أم الجمال هي على النحو التالي: الفترة النبطية، والفترة الرومانية المبكرة (64ق.م-135م)، والفترة الرومانية المتأخرة (135م-324م)، والفترة البيزنطية المبكرة (324م-491م)، والفترة البيزنطية المتأخرة (491م-636م)، والفترة الأموية (363م-750م)، والفترة الأيوبية-المملوكية (1171م-1516م)، والفترة العثمانية (1516م-1916م)، وفترة الانتداب البريطاني-الفرنسي (1916م-1946م)، والفترة الحديثة من عام 1946م.
نعود في المفتتح الى الفترات الموغلة في التاريخ، ونترك الفترات الأقرب من الزمن الحديث ليكون منها بعد التقديم التاريخي، فتتح للحديث عن الاستقرار الاجتماعي لأهل القرية فيها خلال بدايات القرن الماضي.

«الهري».. المدينة الأصلية

تخبرنا كتب التاريخ بأن أم الجمال، يعود بناؤها إلى زمن الملك النبطي الحارث الثالث (87-62ق.م)، حيث كانت تمر بها القوافل التجارية المتجهة إلى بصرى ودمشق، ويحيط بها سور يبلغ سمكه ما بين متر إلى مترين، وأقيمت على بواباته الشرقية والجنوبية أبراج للدفاع عن المدينة آنذاك، وأقام الأنباط داخل هذا السور مساكنهم، ومعابدهم، وحفروا الآبار، وبرك الماء، وتكثر في المدينة الساحات التي كان يتم فيها استقبال القوافل.
وينبه الدكتور عبد القادر الحصان في كتاب ''محافظة المفرق ومحيطها'' إلى نقطة مهمة حول الجذور الأولى لتأسيس أم الجمال، حيث يقول ''إن المدينة الأصلية للأنباط في المنطقة تقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من المدينة الأثرية الحالية، على بعد كيلو متر ونصف تقريبا، على ربوة مطلة على سهل واسع، وتسمى المنطقة الآن بـ''الهري''، أي المنطقة الخراب، وهذه القرية هي النواة الأساسية للمدينة، ويعود تأسيسها إلى القرن الأول قبل الميلاد على الأرجح، وعلى ما أعتقد كان السبب الرئيس قربها من الطريق السهل المؤدي لبصرى الشام، وكذلك قربها من مصادر المياه الغزيرة في الصحراء البازلتية. زد على ذلك قربها من الطريق التجاري القديم الموصل بين الشمال والجنوب. علاوة على التربة الخصبة المنقولة من جبال حوران بجانب الوادي الغربي الممتد عبر سهل خصب.. هذا وقد استمرت الفترة النبطية في أم الجمال من القرن الأول قبل الميلاد حتى العقد الأول من القرن الثاني الميلادي بعد سقوط مملكة الأنباط على يد الإمبراطور الروماني تراجانوس في العام 106م.. ومن أهم تلك المعالم الأثرية السياحية المذبح النبطي المكتوب باللغتين النبطية والإغريقية، وكذلك نصيبة قبر فهر بن سلي مؤدب جذيمة ملك تنوخ، وأيضا باللغة الإغريقية والنبطية''.
ويضيف الشيخ حمزة العربي في كتابه جولة بين الآثار بأن ''تذكار النبطيين الرئيسي هو ذلك المعبد الصغير الذي يرجع تاريخه إلى القرن الأول ق.م، ويقع في الجهة الغربية من البوابة الجنوبية، ويشمل صومعة تواجه الشمال لها عمودان أماميان.''.

حماية القوافل

يستمر حضور التاريخ في أم الجمال، حيث أنه في الفترة الرومانية المبكرة، بداية القرن الثاني الميلادي في أم الجمال، حيث أخذت في تلك المرحلة بعدا عسكريا لحماية الطرق الرئيسية للإمبراطورية، والتي من أهمها طريق تراجانوس الذي يصل بصرى الشام وميناء العقبة. ثم تتوسع أم الجمال في الفترة الرومانية المتأخرة، ويتم تحصينها بالأسوار المحيطة، لكن هذا لا يمنع تدميرها على أيدي التنوخيين، ومملكة تدمر في العام 270-273م.
لكن في الفترة البيزنطية يتزايد عدد سكان أم الجمال، وتستقر فيها القبائل العربية، وتأخذ دورا في حماية القوافل، وفي الخدمة العسكرية المحلية تحت مظلة الدولة البيزنطية، خاصة الغساسنة، وبعد ذلك وفي الفترة البيزنطية المتأخرة يصل عدد سكان أم الجمال إلى ثمانية آلاف نسمة تقريبا، وتنتشر الديانة المسيحية فيها، وتتزايد فيها الكنائس، غير أن زلزالا ضرب المنطقة في عام 551م أدى إلى هجران أهل أم الجمال لها، إضافة إلى تأثير الغزو الفارسي للمنطقة، الذي جعل من الحضور السكاني في أم الجمال أقل، وصار يسكنها بنسبة أكبر الزهاد ورجال الدين.

كاتدرائية المدينة

هنا لا بد من العودة إلى المطران سليم الصائغ وكتابه ''الآثار المسيحية في الأردن''، حيث يضع فيه عنوانين لأم الجمال؛ الأول: ''أم الجمال.. أنا سوداء ولكني جميلة''، والثاني: ''أم الجمال.. جمالها في مسيحيتها''. وهو يوثق في صفحات عناوينه تلك بأنه ''سنة 557م جرى حدث تاريخي في مدينة أم الجمال، ألا وهو تدشين كاتدرائية المدينة، فجاءت الوفود المشاركة من مختلف الأبرشيات المجاورة في الأردن وسوريا وفلسطين. وكانت أم الجمال آنذاك في أوج عزها ومجدها''.
وبعد ذلك يضيف بأنه ''عثر في مدينة أم الجمال على خمس عشرة كنيسة.. أما أقدم كنيسة فهي كنيسة يوليانوس التي تعود إلى سنة 345م.. وفي العصر البيزنطي، تحولت الثكنة العسكرية إلى دير، وهي تسمى اليوم (الدير)، وتشير إلى ذلك الكتابة التي عثر عليها على دائرة البرج في الزاوية الجنوبية الشرقية، وهو برج من ستة أدوار، يبلغ ارتفاعه ستة عشر مترا، وتبرز منه شرفة فوق كل جهة من جهاته الأربع كتب عليها اسم أحد رؤسائه الملائكة: جبرائيل، وميخائيل، وروفائيل. وعلى الجهة الرابعة كتب اسم اوريئيل، وهو ملاك أسطوري. والثكنة بناء مستطيل فيه كنيسة من ثلاثة أروقة، وحول الكنيسة باحة مفتوحة ومحاطة بصف أو صفين من الغرف. ومن أبرز كنائسها، الكنيسة الغربية الواقعة على مقربة من بوابة كومودس، ويبلغ طول مدخلها الرئيسي حوالي أربعة وعشرين مترا، ويبلغ صحنها حوالي اثنين وعشرين مترا، وعرضه ستة عشر مترا، وبجوار الهيكل قوسان نقش عليهما صليبان، ويحيط بالكنيسة رواقان من الشمال ومن الجنوب وبين صحن الكنيسة والأروقة صفان من الأقواس. وأما بقية الكنائس فبعضها يتخذ شكل قاعة كبيرة، وبعضها يحوي صحنا في الوسط تفصله عن الأروقة الجانبية أقواس قائمة على قواعد''.


*أم الجمال*

تقع أم الجمال في البادية الشمالية الشرقية، على مسافة 15 كيلومترا إلى الشرق من مدينة المفرق، على الطريق الواصل لبغداد، وتبعد عن عمان 75 كيلو مترا. وهي مركز بلدية أم الجمال الكبرى، وتتبع إلى قضاء أم الجمال، ضمن لواء البادية الشمالية الشرقية في محافظة المفرق.
الديموغرافيا
يبلغ عدد سكان أم الجمال حوالي 5000 نسمة، ويعملون في الزراعة، والوظائف الحكومية، ومعظم أهل القرية من عشيرة المساعيد من أهل الجبل.
التربية والتعليم
توجد في قرية أم الجمال المدارس التالية: مدرسة أم الجمال الثانوية للبنين، ومدرسة بنات أم الجمال، ومدرسة حي المداحلة المختلطة، ومدرسة الحي الشرقي الأساسية.
الصحة
يوجد في القرية مركز صحي شامل.
المجتمع المدني: يوجد في القرية مكتب للتنمية الاجتماعية، وجمعية أم الجمال الخيرية، ومكتبة للأطفال تابعة لبلدية أم الجمال.
* توجد في أم الجمال مكاتب المؤسسات الحكومية التالية: مبنى القضاء، ومكتب الأوقاف، مكتب الآثار والسياحة، مبنى البلدية، مركز الدفاع المدني، مخفر أم الجمال.
* ويوجد في القرية 6 مساجد، و4 مقابر، وتحيط بأم الجمال المزارع الخضراء التي تعتمد في ريها على الآبار الجوفية.

----------


## anoucha

مرسي على هاي المعلومات معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا انوشا على المرور 

على فكرة منطقة ام الجمال من المناطق الرائعه بالاردن وتعتبر منطقه سياحية  ايضا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

رائع
يسلمو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مرورك الاروع .... يا ميسم

----------

